# الان استايل الازرق الفاتح من فريق الانبا بيشوي



## Yes_Or_No (21 أغسطس 2006)

الان الاستايل الازرق الفاتح الذي نزل اليوم علي المنتدي 

للتحميل مجانا من فريق الانبا بيشوي 

خالي من الثغرات حسب النسخه 3.5.5 - 3.5.4


به كافه المميزات و خفيف التصافح 



رابط التحميل 

www.avabishoy.org/ar/ava-bishoy-blue.zip


لمشاهدة الاستايل اضغط علي الرابط التالي:

http://www.avabishoy.org/ar/forum/?styleid=19




و انتظرووووووووووووووا المزيد


By: AvaBishoy.org Team​
*مرفق مع الملف ملف البي اس دي للتعديل الكامل علي الاستايل 


الاستايل كاملا من تصميمي 

Yes_Or_No
​*


----------



## †gomana† (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*استايل جميل اوى ورقيق جدا*
*ياريت يا مينا لو تعملنا ستايل للمنتدى هنا يبقى مية مية *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (3 سبتمبر 2006)

واخد اجازة بعد استايل الراعي 

وانا هشتغل بعدها للاستايل هنا 

وربنا يسهل علشان نطلع حاجة حلوة


----------



## †gomana† (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*طيب ياسيدى ربنا يسهلك*
*بس عايزين ستايل شيك كدة*
*زى بتاع المنتديات التانية *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*فنان يا يس اور نو,,, ربنا يبارك موهبتك*


----------



## pola (9 سبتمبر 2006)

جميل اوووووووووووووى

و هادى كمان

شكرا ليك


----------



## مينا الفي (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*جميل*

جميل جدا يا مون ربنا يباركك

بالنسبة لاستايل للكنيسة العربية

في استايل بيتهيالى انه هيكون مناسب 

بس طبعا بعد اضافة التعديلات واللمسات الجمالية

اسف لانى معرفتش اعدل عالاستايل اكتر من كدا لانى ماليش في شغل الايمدج ردي اوى

وكمان ماليش في الفوتوشوب غير بسيط


http://alkaroz.prophp.org/vb/index.php?styleid=5

لو عجب حد وحب ياخده يعدل عليه براحته مفيش مانع


----------



## Ansan (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جهد جميل ... شكرا .


----------



## beshouy (16 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا لك على مجهودك وعلى الاستايل الرائع بس ممكن اعرف ازاى اضعه فى المنتدى بتاعى مع العلم ان 


المنتدى جاهز بس محتاج تطوير​*


----------

